# Central United States! Calling out!



## tinyhartmouseries

Hello! I am introducing the idea of a new mouse club located for the mouse breeders and fanciers in the middles of the US, where there is nothing serious and thousands of dollars are required to visit the coasts. This club will be small but passionate and ethical.

I am in Kansas....I have potential members in Oklahoma and Texas. Is there interest anywhere else?!

We do need-someone with judging experience.
we possibly have-someone to set up a website/run it.

LET ME KNOW VIA THIS THREAD!


----------



## nuedaimice

I'd be happy to help you guys get some information and get started. And I'd be willing to help train judges in that area. So let me know what you need.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

YAYA!


----------



## moustress

I'm a bit too far from you, I'm afraid. I'd love to see a club even as far as Chicago where it's only a days drive....


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I was thinking of rolling meeting sites...for three or four of it seems like OKC is most appropriate, but I am sure it would be fun to roll the meeting sites to somewhere else and do an activity, money allowing.


----------



## moustress

Omaha? Anyone in Omaha? It's even closer to me than Chicago, I think....

Gah! I checked and it's about the same distance....still it might work....


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I haven't met anyone in NE lately. The lady I got some nice mice from was in NE but no longer breeding....
ANYONE IN NEBRASKA!!!!!?????


----------



## FeralWolf

And poor me I'm all the way over in Massachusetts! :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice

Im NE of England


----------



## moustress

..where the breeders are as thick as gnats at a summer picnic...


----------



## Cait

:lol:


----------



## nuedaimice

There actually IS a breeder in Omaha, NE.


----------



## wildrose

Hey tinyhart, I'm in for sure!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Great!!!!!


----------



## Laigaie

I'm not a show breeder, but I'd sure love a chance to talk shop with some folks. I'm here in Arkansas, and there's at least one if not two more breeders around here.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Great! Glad to hear from you!!!!!!!! I am getting together with a website-maker volunteer in June, and we will be taking the next step from there!!!!


----------



## moustress

Are you aware that you can have a free site through this Forum? You should ask Dom about it; pm him or something.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

He's asked me about it....I need to talk to her about layout and style, etc.


----------



## ccoryjohnn

I'm in Pennsylvania, kinda far from everyone and I'm not a show breeder, more of a pet breeder but i'd like to be a part =)


----------



## nuedaimice

There's a club in the PA area called the Mid-Atlantic Mouse Association, they need some volunteers!


----------



## Hillcrest

I am in St. louis Mo. I have mostly pet mice and just got started recently but do have some very interesting things going already. Lots of long hair and some texile now also. Satins, merles and some chocolate tans among other colors.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Just an update! We are having a get together and small swap in OKC on June 3/4. We have yet to decide actual time. So far we have three confirmed attendees....PM me if you are potentially interested and we haven't connected with you yet.


----------

